# Falla en minicomponente Sony hcdrg290



## victor6298 (May 14, 2015)

amigos tengo un minicomponente marca sony modelo HCDRG290 el punto es que de pronto me encuentro conque el equipo enciende bien y todo pero cuando selecciono alguna funcion se apaga, es decir una vez encendido selecciono por decir el cd, y se apaga asi con todas las funciones, alguien puede decir algo o comentar algo


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 14, 2015)

Desde el control remoto o desde la botonera ?


----------



## victor6298 (May 14, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Desde el control remoto o desde la botonera ?


desde el equipo o botonera


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 14, 2015)

Tenes que cambiarle los Push Buttons , es  clásico


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 14, 2015)

Hola, una vez encendido el equipo, si no oprimes ningún botón de función, que ocurre?


----------



## victor6298 (May 14, 2015)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, una vez encendido el equipo, si no oprimes ningún botón de función, que ocurre?


nada queda encendido, exactamente lo que pasa es esto: yo prendo el equipo y toido bien fino , en cuanto selecciono el radio apenas apenas se escucha el audio se apaga todo, unos 30 segundos despues lo prendo y todo bien pero selecciono en vez del radioel reproductor de cd,entonces hace el escaneo del disco y apenas empieza a sonar se apaga , y el mismo cuento unos 30 seg. despues lo enciendo y todo bien  hasta que haga una seleccion de cualquier funcion


----------



## leo sanzeh (May 16, 2015)

Hay algún mensaje en la pantalla antes de apagarse ??
Pasa lo mismo sin bocinas o con audifonos conectados ??


----------



## victor6298 (May 17, 2015)

leo sanzeh dijo:


> Hay algún mensaje en la pantalla antes de apagarse ??
> Pasa lo mismo sin bocinas o con audifonos conectados ??


tal cual lo escribi antes


----------



## Bleny (May 17, 2015)

Después de apagarse se queda parpadeando el led de standby, y no te deja encender,puede que tengas el amplificador stk dañado y se proteja, 

tendrías de hacerle una revisión visual para ver si encuentras algo fuera de lo normal, si no sabes de electrónica mejor mandarlo a un técnico para no dañarlo mas


----------



## victor6298 (May 18, 2015)

Bleny dijo:


> Después de apagarse se queda parpadeando el led de standby, y no te deja encender,puede que tengas el amplificador stk dañado y se proteja,
> 
> tendrías de hacerle una revisión visual para ver si encuentras algo fuera de lo normal, si no sabes de electrónica mejor mandarlo a un técnico para no dañarlo mas


el equipo se apaga comnpleto


----------



## Bleny (May 18, 2015)

Revisa la fuente de alimentación,según mi opinión podría tener algún fallo que al intentar arrancar no tenga fuerzas y se pare,  ya si eso que te ayuden mejor los experto,por que yo me quedo corto de conocimientos para poder ayudarte mas lo siento


----------

